# Funniest/Most Embarrassing Restaurant Experience



## Cooking Goddess (May 5, 2013)

Remember the first time Julia Roberts met an oyster in "Pretty Woman"?  How about "When Harry Met Sally"' Meg Ryan's *ahem* demonstration in the restaurant...Billy Crystal was ready to die.  Or a monk serving soup to poor Peter Boyle in "Young Frankenstein"..._ouch!_

We all have at least one story.  The summer I turned 12 my unmarried aunt (who lived with us) decided to take me on her annual vacation to visit cousins in Chicago.  Our first full day there my cousin's husband decided to take us to a _tres elegante_ restaurant.  Told us to order whatever we wanted - he was a successful plastics chemist in the 1960s.  My Mom had been no slacker in introducing me to fine foods, so I ordered a small prime rib.  It came with au jus.  When they served our dinners a small pitcher of something came along.  My ever-helpful  aunt decided to pour my au jus on my rib...even though I told her I would do it when I wanted it.  Surprise!  The waitress had mistakenly picked up another patron's maple syrup for their fritters!  Needless to say I was not enjoying the fact that everyone else had their meals and I had to wait for my redo.  They were willing to wait but I told them they should enjoy their food that was still hot and fresh while I waited.  Everyone got a good laugh - even my disposition improved when my food finally arrived.  One of my younger cousins even moved the next pitcher of au jus away from my aunt just to make a point! 

FWIW, I got a lot of mileage out of that story for the rest of my aunt's life - and she lived a _very long_ life. 

OK you guys, your turns.  I bet there are some good ones out there just waiting to be told.


----------



## jabbur (May 5, 2013)

I love lobster but had ever only had lobster tails.  Didn't know it came any other way!  On our honeymoon at Cape Cod I ordered lobster and was shocked to get the whole animal.  I had difficulty eating something that looked like it could get up and walk away!  The antennae were especially off-putting to me.  I managed to get most of the tail eaten and the waitress asked me if I wanted a box!  I politely told her no thank you and she replied 
"But there's still a lot of meat left here in the claws" I still declined but I was a bit embarrassed anyway.  The next time I ordered lobster I made sure they "took care of it" before it came to my table.


----------



## vitauta (May 5, 2013)

I think I may have told this story somewhere before, but if I did, it bears retelling.  a newly married friend of mine and his bride went out to dine at a ritzy restaurant one night.  upon finishing their exquisite meal, the young wife asked to have a remaining duck leg packaged up to take with her.  the waiter condescendingly replied, 'we don't give out doggie bags at this restaurant.'  upon which the young lady stood up, grabbed the duck leg off her  dinner plate, shook it at the waiter, and countered, 'oh yeah?  just watch me!' as she exited the restaurant, with her husband at her side,  smiling and supporting her elbow on their way out....

I think he said one of the tables applauded them....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2013)

Okay, we were at the Holiday Inn for our monthly "fancy" meal (this included any meal that was eaten out), I was probably around 7 years old, my two sisters younger.  We were behaving and several tables had remarked on our great manners to Mom and Dad as they were leaving.  Daddy decided that he just did not recognize the three proper ladies, he decided to stir things up.  Our dessert, orange sherbet, in silver dishes on top of paper doilies and plates were brought to us.  Just before we took our first bite Daddy whispers loudly, "Don't eat the doilies!"  The three of us lost it, laughing full roar.  A couple of tables wondered aloud about the rude kids, the waitress told us to ignore them.  Dad still has this urge to tell us not to eat the doilies...


----------



## simonbaker (May 5, 2013)

I was 15 & helping out some good friends at an elequant banquet & the last course was flaming banana's foster. As  I was serving the last couple of patrons one of the champange glasses of the ice cream slid right into one of the ladies purses. I was extremely embarrased. It just happened that 4 years later I worked part time for the lady while going to college.


----------



## taxlady (May 5, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, we were at the Holiday Inn for our monthly "fancy" meal (this included any meal that was eaten out), I was probably around 7 years old, my two sisters younger.  We were behaving and several tables had remarked on our great manners to Mom and Dad as they were leaving.  Daddy decided that he just did not recognize the three proper ladies, he decided to stir things up.  Our dessert, orange sherbet, in silver dishes on top of paper doilies and plates were brought to us.  Just before we took our first bite Daddy whispers loudly, "Don't eat the doilies!"  The three of us lost it, laughing full roar.  A couple of tables wondered aloud about the rude kids, the waitress told us to ignore them.  Dad still has this urge to tell us not to eat the doilies...


Those people who thought you kids were rude are weird. Kids having a good time in a restaurant is not rude.


----------



## taxlady (May 5, 2013)

I'm reminded of the time I went to a Chinese resto with a several friends. We ordered a bottle of Royal de Neuville, a French, sparkling rose. It comes in a Champagne style bottle with a Champagne style mushroom shaped cork. We did our best not to giggle when the waiter opened the bottle with a cork screw.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Those people who thought you kids were rude are weird. Kids having a good time in a restaurant is not rude.



This was back in the '60's when kids were seen but not heard.


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2013)

My son Poo and his wife took me to a very nice restaurant that was famous for its seafood. I forget what they ordered, but I ordered Shrimp Scampi. They shrimp were those small ones. Not what I ordered at all, but I said nothing. I went to put my fork into the shrimp and kept having to stab it. They were so overcooked and tough. Then I tried the pasta. The chef poured the alcohol at the last minute and didn't give it a chance to cook off. Now I don't drink and never have. So I can taste alcohol when it is present. I am willing to eat sauces that have alcohol in it, as long as it has been allow to cook off. This was totally not edible. Why not just give me the bottle of booze to guzzle down. I just left my food on my plate and played with it so it looked like I was eating. I ate a lot of bread that meal. (YUK!) 

When the waitress came to clear she asked me if anything was wrong with the food. I showed her how hard the shrimp were and the alcohol content. Even my son agreed after tasting it that my complaint about the alcohol was valid. She brought the plate back to the kitchen and told the chef the problem. I look up and standing there at the kitchen door is the whole kitchen staff staring at our table. My son stood up and stared right back at them. (Bless his heart!) We got the whole meal for all three of us on the house. Including their dessert of Tiramisu. And the owner gave my son a pass or ticket for the next time they came the meal would be on the house again. He apoligized for the behavior of the kitchen staff. I wasn't embarrased by them, only amused. I DARED to question the chefs cooking abilities.


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2013)

i have so many odd or embarassing restaurant experiences, so i'll just start with one. more to come

when i first met my wife (in late november)  i had only been dating her a few weeks when i asked her to go to atlantic city with me for new years eve, to stay over with me at a casino/hotel. she agreed, but just days before the holiday, i got into a bar fight in which my nose was broken.

i couldn't pick my new girlfriend up with for a special weekend away with me having a swollen nose and raccoon eyes, so i went to bloomingdales to the clinique counter to get cover up makeup.

apparently, my tone is honey glow. lol.

i learned how to dab it on, and figured that i would! just tell her( my eventual wife to be) that my odd look was just that i was tired. 

you know, makeup ain't as hard as women will have you believe.

so, while we ate dinner in one of one casino restaurants, the a.c. in the restaurant went out, and the place heated up quickly. i became sweaty pretty fast. not knowing what to do, i just wiped with a napkin.

you shoulda seen her face.

after explaining myself, she kinda understood, but more was impressed at how much effort i put into it, as well as wasn't too sure what she was getting into. lol.

i'm amazed she ever allowed me another date after that.

ok, so up next, why red wine and white dresses don't match.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 6, 2013)

vitauta said:


> I think I may have told this story somewhere before, but if I did, it bears retelling.  a newly married friend of mine and his bride went out to dine at a ritzy restaurant one night.  upon finishing their exquisite meal, the young wife asked to have a remaining duck leg packaged up to take with her.  the waiter condescendingly replied, 'we don't give out doggie bags at this restaurant.'  upon which the young lady stood up, grabbed the duck leg off her  dinner plate, shook it at the waiter, and countered, 'oh yeah?  just watch me!' as she exited the restaurant, with her husband at her side,  smiling and supporting her elbow on their way out....
> 
> I think he said one of the tables applauded them....



Excuse me vit, but we're all baring our souls here.  What about YOU?  The friends' story is nice but what about YOUR story?  You have to have one! 

_Or wait...could it be...were YOU the bride in ^the^ story???_


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This was back in the '60's when kids were seen but not heard.


Also back in the '60s when we were driving from California to Missouri, we stopped at a cafe somewhere in Arizona or New Mexico. My sister and I went to the restroom together (I think we were 7 and 8). Imagine the looks we got as we burst out of the restroom yelling, "Mama, Daddy, there's a big black cockroach in the bathroom!"


----------



## GotGarlic (May 6, 2013)

When I was in college, I had a job as a waitress at a restaurant at the Naval Air Station. One evening I was carrying a large tray of dishes and bent over slightly to pick up an empty plate from a table. The dishes on the tray started to slide and it almost tipped over onto a woman's head. As I tried to get control of it, I caught her husband's eye - his eyes widened as he realized what was about to happen. At the last moment, after a big dip, I was able to balance the tray and get back to the kitchen without hurting anyone. Whew!


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2013)

Mine is also as a waitress.  A pretty high end steak house.  I was bringing a tray of condiments to go with a baked potato, and they slid off my tray, the container of sour cream landing on a woman's (very expensive) shoes.  

Once we were at an NCO club for a pizza.  That is to say, my parents, my sibs, and a friend.  I was 17 or so I think.  We waited and waited and waited and .... a waiter appeared with a tray with 7 glasses of ice water, which he proceeded to over-balance and pour down my father's neck.  At this point my parents hadn't gotten their drinks, we hadn't gotten our sodas.  The only thing the wait staff had brought to our table had been poured down my father's back.  My father stood and said that he'd walked out of better places and we all marched out.  At the time I was a teenager and it embarassed me.  Now, of course, i'd do the same.  Not that the kid screwed up, but it had been easily a half hour of no service at all.


----------



## Zhizara (May 6, 2013)

I had a similar experience to Addie's.  When I was out to dinner with my husband, celebrating a large tax refund, we went to an unfamiliar place where I ordered a lobster.

When it was served, it stunk.  It had gone bad, it certainly hadn't been alive when  it was cooked.  The cook came out and tried to argue with me that it was good, but I know bad seafood when I smell it.  

We left.  I wasn't about to make myself sick or give the argumentative cook another chance at me.


----------



## Addie (May 6, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> I had a similar experience to Addie's. When I was out to dinner with my husband, celebrating a large tax refund, we went to an unfamiliar place where I ordered a lobster.
> 
> When it was served, it stunk. It had gone bad, it certainly hadn't been alive when it was cooked. The cook came out and tried to argue with me that it was good, but I know bad seafood when I smell it.
> 
> We left. I wasn't about to make myself sick or give the argumentative cook another chance at me.


 
If you don't know your seafood, then don't order it. The worst day to order it is on a Monday. It is what was unloaded from the boats on Friday, so you know it isn't fresh. Bad seafood can make you so sick, one minute you think you are going to die, and the next you are hoping that you will.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 6, 2013)

In 2005, we took a trip to Paris for DW's 40th birthday. Also along was our then 12 year old daughter, who we brought with us because we thought it would be educational to expose expose her to new experiences. First night there, we were hungry and a little jet-lagged, so we wandered down the street from the hotel to a place called Le Florimond that had been recommended by guy at the front desk. Noticing that our tourist French was not all that good, he added that the owner and waitstaff spoke decent English, so we shouldn't have any problems.

The restaurant turned out to be a nice little place. Bright and cheery and not too expensive. I ordered the veal special and Mrs. K had a chicken dish. Our daughter looked at the menu and asked "What is crepinette de veau?" Taking a guess, I told her that "crepinette" sounded like some sort of small crepe, and that I was pretty certain "veau" was veal.

When the waiter came to take our order, our daughter proudly announced she would have the crepinette de veau. The waiter sort of paused and gave my wife and I a look that said "are you sure?" When he got nothing but puzzled looks back from us, he then asked our daughter "You do know that you are ordering sweetbreads?"

I looked across the able at her and, trying not to raise too much of a panic, said "I'm not sure you would like that, honey."

Well, I think all she heard were the words "sweet" and "bread" and thought it sounded wonderful. So she said "yes, that's what I would like."

A short while later, out comes a plate covered with little fried chunks of veal brains/glands/parts slathered in brown gravy. The look on her face was priceless. She asked "What is this? Where are my crepes?" (We found out later that "crepinette" mean "folds", as in the folds of brain tissue. Go figure.)

I have to admit that she was a real trooper. Even after I explained to her that her dinner was made from a baby cow's organs, she said she would try to eat it anyway. 

I think she had two bites before I traded her for my veal cutlet. I couldn't really be mad at her, because it was my poor French that caused the problem. As it turned out, the dish itself wasn't bad at all. Kind of a weird texture, but good flavor.  Just goes to show that a little gravy makes almost anything edible. 

She told the story to her class the following week, and she still tells it to this day.


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2013)

Claire said:


> Mine is also as a waitress.  A pretty high end steak house.  I was bringing a tray of condiments to go with a baked potato, and they slid off my tray, the container of sour cream landing on a woman's (very expensive) shoes...


I was on the receiving end of a server's slip, but fortunately it landed on my casual pants and not on expensive shoes.

Some friends treated me to lunch at a Chinese restaurant. When we were almost finished the server was clearing some dishes and dropped a big cup of bright red/orange sweet and sour sauce into my lap. She was so worried, and my friends were looking at me like they expected me to explode. I saw it for what it was, an accident, and spent most of the time reassuring the poor girl that it was an accident and was everything was ok.


----------



## jharris (May 6, 2013)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I was on the receiving end of a server's slip, but fortunately it landed on my casual pants and not on expensive shoes.
> 
> Some friends treated me to lunch at a Chinese restaurant. When we were almost finished the server was clearing some dishes and dropped a big cup of bright red/orange sweet and sour sauce into my lap. She was so worried, and my friends were looking at me like they expected me to explode. I saw it for what it was, an accident, and spent most of the time reassuring the poor girl that it was an accident and was everything was ok.



You are a class act Barb.

Thumbs up!


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2013)

jharris said:


> You are a class act Barb.
> 
> Thumbs up!


Awwww! Thank you. I just try to treat others how I would like to be treated.


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2013)

All this spilling of food in restaurants reminds me of my first experience with Air France. It was in the late '60s. They had two kinds of stewardesses. There were some beautiful, stern looking, very efficient stewardesses and there were some pretty, friendly boopsies.

A boopsie was collecting trays. She turned a little bit and, unintentionally, was pouring the leftovers from a can of pop, onto the bald spot of the passenger in front of me. I pointed this out to her. So, she started to wipe his head with a napkin. While she was doing that, she was pouring the rest down the neck of the passenger next to the first "victim". My sister, my mother, and I had a very hard time not laughing.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 6, 2013)

Many years ago, DH and I went to an appetizers-only Asian-style restaurant on Maui.  Many different choices.  What we understood from the waiter was that each person was to order 4 or 5 apps.   In hindsite, we think he meant each table was to order same.  The waiter was impressed when we ordered 4 or 5 apps APIECE.  We had a failure to communicate...The food just kept coming!  We ended with an enormous doggie bag!


----------



## jharris (May 6, 2013)

Laughing!!! That's hilarious TL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Many years ago, DH and I went to an appetizers-only Asian-style restaurant on Maui.  Many different choices.  What we understood from the waiter was that each person was to order 4 or 5 apps.   In hindsite, we think he meant each table was to order same.  The waiter was impressed when we ordered 4 or 5 apps APIECE.  We had a failure to communicate...The food just kept coming!  We ended with an enormous doggie bag!



Shrek generally forgets an app is made for 2 people, he orders 2 or 3 and wonders why he can't eat his entree.


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek generally forgets an app is made for 2 people, he orders 2 or 3 and wonders why he can't eat his entree.


We almost never order apps because we want room for dessert.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2013)

taxlady said:


> We almost never order apps because we want room for dessert.



Rarely have dessert...it has to be why we are at a restaurant to begin with.


----------



## Barbara L (May 7, 2013)

taxlady said:


> We almost never order apps because we want room for dessert.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rarely have dessert...it has to be why we are at a restaurant to begin with.


We rarely order dessert either because we are too full. If the restaurant has spectacular desserts we will sometimes get it to go, if it is something that travels well. O'Charley's has fantastic peach pies, and we bought a whole one to bring home the last time we went.

Another time we ordered a whole key lime pie from a local restaurant (that is no longer there). When we got home I noticed that the box (they didn't bake it there, obviously) said "lime meringue pie." We would never have bought a whole pie if we had known it had been misrepresented on the menu. I like lime meringue pie, but it doesn't hold a candle to key lime pie.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2013)

I am not fond of going to a restaurant. I can never finish my plate and I never order an appy and don't touch the bread. I always end up taking home a doggie bag. Forget dessert for me.


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2013)

Sadly for a foodie, one of the scourges of old age is loss of eating capacity.  We now have to share one appetizer, have our entrées and skip dessert because we're too full for any more.  No salad or bread and butter either.

It's rare I can manage all the courses in one meal which really frustrates me because there is so much good food and so little time.  (I like the sound of that).


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 7, 2013)

Andy, we need more Tapas bars in this state!  Heck, in the whole country.  Just think, plates full of one-bites of all kinds of yummy  stuff.   Ooo, kinda like the nights we have "must-goes" at our house for supper.


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2013)

Sometimes we'll just make a meal of several appetizers.  There's one place that offers appetizers and "small plates" for just such a situation.  That can work out well.


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2013)

I never heard an appetizer was for two people. Why would the waitress ask everyone at the table if they want an appetizer if one is supposed to cover two?
That's just silly, lol. Maybe they portion the appetizers smaller where I have eaten.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I never heard an appetizer was for two people. Why would the waitress ask everyone at the table if they want an appetizer if one is supposed to cover two?
> That's just silly, lol. Maybe they portion the appetizers smaller where I have eaten.



I agree!

I'm like an old dog, I don't want anyone touching my dish when I'm eating!


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Sadly for a foodie, one of the scourges of old age is loss of eating capacity. We now have to share one appetizer, have our entrées and skip dessert because we're too full for any more. No salad or bread and butter either.
> 
> It's rare I can manage all the courses in one meal which really frustrates me because there is so much good food and so little time. (I like the sound of that).


 
It all comes from the lack of exercise that we were capable of when we were younger. We are not out there playing ball, bicycle riding or running anymore. We leave that to the younger folks. There is something to that saying "working up an appetite."


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I never heard an appetizer was for two people...



...and another thing.  Who decided that when one person orders a dessert and the other doesn't, that the server should bring an extra spoon or fork so she can share my dessert?!?!?!?  I always make a point of handing the utensil back before (s)he leaves.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> ...and another thing. Who decided that when one person orders a dessert and the other doesn't, that the server should bring an extra spoon or fork so she can share my dessert?!?!?!? I always make a point of handing the utensil back before (s)he leaves.


 
 Oh do I hear you loud and clear on that one. I instantly lose all interest in my plate when you take it upon yourself to take a taste. That is when I push my plate towards you and tell you to keep it. If you would like a bite, please ask. 

Gee, I am getting angry just typing about it. It really ticks me off big time.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> ...and another thing.  Who decided that when one person orders a dessert and the other doesn't, that the server should bring an extra spoon or fork so she can share my dessert?!?!?!?  I always make a point of handing the utensil back before (s)he leaves.





Thankfully DH and I make for a cheap date.  We split 1 app, 1 salad, 1 entree, and if there's room, 1 dessert.  I let him keep the extra fork, and I don't stab him too much.

And Addie, I don't think it's lack of exercise, I think the metabolism slows down and the restaurant portion sizes have gotten way too big.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2013)

Shrek and I often share, if I have something yummy I let him have it off my fork.  We do seem to spend a lot of time feeding each other portions of our meals or slipping something we know the other likes onto their plate.  Should see us with the Über crispy french fries at 5 Guys...

If we get two different apps, we split them in half and share anyway.


----------



## simonbaker (May 7, 2013)

When we go out I wiuld be happy with 1/2 appetizer & dessert only. I usually do order an entree but after a couple of bites dh finishes it. Life is just not fair, dh is 6"1" & 165#. He eats twice as much as I do & never seems to gain an ounce!


----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thankfully DH and I make for a cheap date.  We split 1 app, 1 salad, 1 entree, and if there's room, 1 dessert.  I let him keep the extra fork, and I don't stab him too much.
> 
> And Addie, I don't think it's lack of exercise, I think the metabolism slows down and the restaurant portion sizes have gotten way too big.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I often share, if I have something yummy I let him have it off my fork.  We do seem to spend a lot of time feeding each other portions of our meals or slipping something we know the other likes onto their plate.  Should see us with the Über crispy french fries at 5 Guys...
> 
> If we get two different apps, we split them in half and share anyway.


Which of course reminds me of the story of the elderly couple who go to a fast-food burger joint. They don't have a lot of money, so they get one burger, one order of fries, and one drink, 2 straws. The husband sits politely and waits for his wife to eat her half. Someone said to him, "That was so considerate of you to wait for your wife, but why don't you just cut the burger in half and divide the fries?" The husband responds, "Because it was her turn to use the teeth first."


----------



## Claire (May 8, 2013)

I started, many moons ago,  to order with a doggie bag in mind.  Splitting an entree isn't always an option if there is a plating fee, which a lot of places do.  My favorite steakhouse piles on so much food that my friends and I now order soup instead of salad, because it travels better, and if I have a taste for steak, their largest porterhouse which becomes dinner for two a couple of days later.  

Appetizers are always too much -- so we invent our own tapas, everyone at the table ordering an appetizer and then we pass them around.  

Cannot remember ever having enough room for desert.  

Yes, my appetite is a lot less than it  was  (and so is my weight), but not because I exercise less.  If anything, more.  But, post-menopause my sense of smell went haywire and it still does when under stress, and I just eat a lot less.  Since I've always been on the heavy side, I guess it is a good thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 8, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I often share, if I have something yummy I let him have it off my fork.  We do seem to spend a lot of time feeding each other portions of our meals or slipping something we know the other likes onto their plate...



We do the same.  I'll fork up some of my entree, Himself does the same, then we exchange forks.  Some people tsk-tsk because it might be germy, but what do they think happens when we kiss???


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 8, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> ...And Addie, I don't think it's lack of exercise, I think the metabolism slows down *and the restaurant portion sizes have gotten way too big.*



You've got that right GG.  I've taken to ordering a take-out container right along with the rest of the meal.  To me it seems easier to remove it from the plate before you start to eat.  I'm not a germ-a-phobe, but food will stay fresh longer if there isn't any bacteria introduced to the food.  At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 8, 2013)

Claire said:


> .... Splitting an entree isn't always an option if there is a plating fee, which a lot of places do.....



There's always an end-around to the plating fee.  One vacation Himself and I were driving past a rib place with the smoker sitting right out front.  You know how they have those fingers of smoke signaling seductively in cartoons?  I think I saw them come from that smoker!  We had dinner planned back at our lodging and didn't want to order a full meal since we really didn't want to be taking all kinds of food back home.  When we saw a $5 share fee we did them a one-up.  He ordered the full meal, I ordered a bowl of soup.  When our meal came he had some of the soup and I...used the charger under the soup for my portion of dinner!  They couldn't say nothin' since I wasn't using a separate plate AND I had ordered a food item.


----------



## Claire (May 8, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We do the same.  I'll fork up some of my entree, Himself does the same, then we exchange forks.  Some people tsk-tsk because it might be germy, but what do they think happens when we kiss???


 
This is a line I've used often when hubby and I share a fork or sip each others' drinks ... hey, we've already exchanged bodily fluids!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2013)

Barbara L said:


> Which of course reminds me of the story of the elderly couple who go to a fast-food burger joint. They don't have a lot of money, so they get one burger, one order of fries, and one drink, 2 straws. The husband sits politely and waits for his wife to eat her half. Someone said to him, "That was so considerate of you to wait for your wife, but why don't you just cut the burger in half and divide the fries?" The husband responds, "Because it was her turn to use the teeth first."



LOL...haven't quite reached that amount of sharing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We do the same.  I'll fork up some of my entree, Himself does the same, then we exchange forks.  Some people tsk-tsk because it might be germy, but what do they think happens when we kiss???





Claire said:


> This is a line I've used often when hubby and I share a fork or sip each others' drinks ... hey, we've already exchanged bodily fluids!



My point exactly, once it's on our table we are allowed to do what we like...fortunately I have stopped doing table dances.  But, I have no problem sharing with Shrek or anyone.  I just get a clean fork for people I don't regularly kiss and I do appreciate someone asking before they reach.


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2013)

my wife, son, and i share just about everything when we go out to dinner. we almost always order appys, or soups and salads, but only 2 of anything and we split them between the three of us.

we each order our own entrees, of course, but we always try each others. it's usually offered at some point, but we ask if you can't wait, lol.

and if there's room for dessert after all of that, we order one and ask for 3 forks or spoons.

i don't mind sharing anything with good friends in the same manner. again, everyone being polite to ask if it hasn't been offered. but it often doesn't get to that. i guess the staring and drooling is enough to trigger the offer of a taste.

i've always shared foods, sometimes even with strangers (but they get their own utensils, and no double dipping). 

must be the norwegian in me.


----------



## simonbaker (May 8, 2013)

buckytom said:


> my wife, son, and i share just about everything when we go out to dinner. we almost always order appys, or soups and salads, but only 2 of anything and we split them between the three of us.
> 
> we each order our own entrees, of course, but we always try each others. it's usually offered at some point, but we ask if you can't wait, lol.
> 
> ...


 I'm with you on this one BT. May come from coming from a large family, everything was always served family style. I am 6 out of 9, sharing has always been deemed as a normal thing to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2013)

Shrek was appalled at the manners of my family at first, sharing plates, bites, etc.  And we were on our good behavior since we had a guest, no licking the plates.  We have worn him down and brought him to the fun side.  Before he ate with us, he had never had a meal go from the pan to his plate, everything went into a serving dish before it hit the table.


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2013)

wow, 6 of 9? (can you give me you're next younger sister's number... j/k).

but yeah, it's probably from being the last of six in my family. while i never had hand-me-downs as the four older than me were girls, we shared a lot of everything else.

but it's also a norwegian thing, afaik. my mm always stressed sharing, which i can remember doing even in kindergarten right through grade school. but i've later learned it as a scandinavian trait of hospitality. in the more remote regions of norway, if you eere having a party, you put a light outside to invite any passers by in to join your guests. (my mom's family is from the really frozen north of norway. in later years, they watched soviet subs go past on the surface).

but historically, scandinavians are very accomidating people. hence, the creation of pot lucks featuring a specisl hot dish that each person was known for in the northern american midwest.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2013)

I have no problem sharing, and DH and I will frequently exchange forks if we actually get something different.  I recall meeting up with Baby Bro and one of his pre-wives at an expensive restaurant.  Pre-wife wasn't hungry, she said, and didn't order anything.  Of course, her fork was busily stuck in my salad, steak, and whatever else I'd ordered, and she did the same with DH's and BB's meals.  She just wanted a little taste, she said.  First time DH and I had even ever laid eyes on the woman.


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2013)

hey dawg, what's a pre-wife, or more, one of pre-wives?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I have no problem sharing, and DH and I will frequently exchange forks if we actually get something different.  I recall meeting up with Baby Bro and one of his pre-wives at an expensive restaurant.  Pre-wife wasn't hungry, she said, and didn't order anything.  Of course, her fork was busily stuck in my salad, steak, and whatever else I'd ordered, and she did the same with DH's and BB's meals.  She just wanted a little taste, she said.  First time DH and I had even ever laid eyes on the woman.




She would have had holey, bloodied hands...


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2013)

you're not a norskie, are you pf?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2013)

nope Heinz 57...


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2013)

you come from pickles? lol.

did you know that when heinz first started his company, he needed a slogan for his tiny but budding business, so he made up "57 varieties" in order to sound more important.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 9, 2013)

Sharing isn't just for Swedes and Norwegians bt, I think it also comes out of the Depression.  Or maybe just Depression Polacks.  _And no cracks about being Depressed BECAUSE we're Polacks._  No one had a lot, so friends and neighbors shared.  I learned that from Mom and Dad even though I was an only child growing up in the 60s.  Mom's expression was to "put an extra potato on" just in case someone stopped by.  To this day whenever someone new moves in to the neighborhood I'll introduce myself while handing over some kind of homemade foodstuff.  And most times dinner in our home is self-serve from the stove and counter...even when we have family or friends over!  Makes for more room at the table and keeps the food a tad warmer than if it was in serving dishes.


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2013)

i don't think i mentioned that it was entirely  _exclusive_ to norskies, cg, but funny you should mention poles. they seem to have the same trait of sharing, but in my experience, to a lesser, more ethnocentric sense. in other words, i you're a fellow pollack, you're in. if not, go away. again, though, if you are polish, you might as well be family.

i live in a neighborhood where 3 out of 4 houses are eastern european, mostly polish. the other side of town - on a hill - is mostly italian. the two are known as guinea heights and pollack valley.


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2013)

ok, getting back to the topic of this thread.

so now i've been dating this girl for a while after the raccoon eyes/atlantic city thing, and i take her out to a really fancy restaurant one night. 

the lighting was low, the music soft, the ambience top notch. 

as we looked at the menu, we ordered a nice bottle of red wine (an '88 ruffino riserva ducale oro, my go to wine when trying to impress a girl back then). 

as they brought out the bottle and gave us a taste, they placed ridiculously tall stemmed wine glasses on our table and began to pour. i wouldn't have noticed, though, as i was enamored at the tanned, blonde beauty sitting across from me in a white, sleeveless dress. i could see nothing else.

which was really unfortunate.  staring into her eyes, i reached for my wine glass, tipping it over which was just tall enough to dump it's contents all over her bright white dress. 



she sat there stunned for a second, then just sort of laughed at what a klutz i was as i stumbled over myself to help clean it up in a futile effort with a napkin and a table bottle of san pellegrino.

thinking quickly, i offered to take her shopping the next day to buy a new dress, and of course to take the stained dress to a cleaner to see what could be done.

the dress was ruined, but i did get her to stay over for the shopping trip the next day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> you come from pickles? lol.
> 
> did you know that when heinz first started his company, he needed a slogan for his tiny but budding business, so he made up "57 varieties" in order to sound more important.



I was thinking more in terms of a mutt...I am about a quarter Czechoslovakian, the rest is Scots, English, French, Dutch and Belgian.

But, I wouldn't mind being from Pickles...


----------



## vitauta (May 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking more in terms of a mutt...I am about a quarter Czechoslovakian, the rest is Scots, English, French, Dutch and Belgian.
> 
> But, I wouldn't mind being from Pickles...




well pf, i'd say that's a whole lotta sharing going on right there, wouldn't you?


----------

